# Rear door catch of 2006 Pathfinder



## uk138stu (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a 2006 Nissan pathfinder. It's used as a kids bus so the rear child locks are on(can't open from the inside). Today i went to open the rear, off side door and heard a click, the door handle went loose and 'something' dropped inside the door(Can't open from the outside).

My question how do i open the door so i can remove the door trim and fix what ever bit of $1 plastic that snapped?. 

The two year old doesn't mind clambering around the car to get out, but i do.

Is this a lucky thing to happen to me or is it a known fault?.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

remove the arm rest portion. There is 2 bolts under there. There should be 1 behind the trim near the handle. also remove the window switch trim and unplug the switch. After that, you should be able to give a quick pull on the panel and relase the clips. Let me know if you make it that far. There are 3 cables to the actuator, one for the inner handle, one for the outer handle and one for the lock.


----------



## uk138stu (Apr 20, 2008)

I pulled the panel off. Found the problem was the actual handle. There is a small lug that moves the white plastic arm. This lug has snapped. The pull on the cable isn't much but the return spring is a bit of a monster. Not sure if it can be repaired??

Any idea how much the handle is new?


----------



## spgprivate (Jun 3, 2010)

Funny, mine went last week, exactly the same place also on 06 pathfinder.

Nissan part was almost £70 plus fitting and colour matching of door handle itself.

Simon


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

uk138stu said:


> I pulled the panel off. Found the problem was the actual handle. There is a small lug that moves the white plastic arm. This lug has snapped. The pull on the cable isn't much but the return spring is a bit of a monster. Not sure if it can be repaired??
> 
> Any idea how much the handle is new?


They come painted and run about $15 - $20 online....


----------



## uk138stu (Apr 20, 2008)

I live in outback Australia. There is a US web site that sells Nissan parts. They do a door handle for $25 US. You have to order by color so i assume they all come painted. Think the shipping will be more that the part so tempted to order the roof rail trims that come off in the middle of know where and the handle for the left side as well.

Only concern is there was mention that the US handle is different. Any one know if this is true, if so will they still work.


----------

